
Pandemic shows demand for autonomous vehicles could be larger than expected - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/self-driving-cars-after-coronavirus-698803d9-94e5-4b8b-8bd0-c4b4a9b250c3.html
======
rogerkirkness
In the future of land transportation, there will be walking, self driving
cars, and high speed rail. And nothing else.

